# Canon EOS Rebel T5 DSLR



## CameraPenguin (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi I'm looking to upgrade and I was going to get this camera. Anyone have any reviews for it?


Thanks!


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 22, 2016)

If you can swing it, the T5i is a better unit.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 22, 2016)

I have the T5I and am quite happy with it.
What type of photos do you wish to shoot?
Edit. Had a look at your previous duck shots.
I have some bird photography on my flicker if you wish to see how the T5I performs.

The T5 shoots a little slower FPS and the auto focus isn't quite at the same level as the I


----------



## goodguy (Apr 26, 2016)

As always I will be the party pooper and remind that the Canon T5 has a very old sensor on it and I dont know what camera you currently have but I wouldn't call buying a camera with a 7 years old sensor on it an upgrade.
Canon has been using the same old sensor all the way from the T2i, T3i, T4i, T5i, T5 and now T6.
Its an 18MP sensor which was  good back in the days but today leaves a lot to be desired especially in low light performance and dynamic range.
I am not saying its not capable of making good pictures, of course it is but it was left way behind its competitors.

What Canon camera would I call an upgrade ?
The Canon T6i or T6s are excellent cameras with good sensor but I wouldn't go bellow them as you are getting back into old sensor technology.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2016)

goodguy said:


> As always I will be the party pooper and remind that the Canon T5 has a very old sensor on it and I dont know what camera you currently have but I wouldn't call buying a camera with a 7 years old sensor on it an upgrade.
> Canon has been using the same old sensor all the way from the T2i, T3i, T4i, T5i, T5 and now T6.
> Its an 18MP sensor which was  good back in the days but today leaves a lot to be desired especially in low light performance and dynamic range.
> I am not saying its not capable of making good pictures, of course it is but it was left way behind its competitors.
> ...


Oh, good to see it is your day to be the party pooper.  I have to check the schedule, I think I have Thursday this week.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2016)

goodguy said:
			
		

> As always I will be the party pooper and remind that the Canon T5 has a very old sensor on it and I dont know what camera you currently have but I wouldn't call buying a camera with a 7 years old sensor on it an upgrade.
> Canon has been using the same old sensor all the way from the T2i, T3i, T4i, T5i, T5 and now T6.
> Its an 18MP sensor which was  good back in the days but today leaves a lot to be desired especially in low light performance and dynamic range.
> I am not saying its not capable of making good pictures, of course it is but it was left way behind its competitors.
> ...



It's kind of like the way Canon users constantly keep raving abut the exciting new developments in pagers and home answering machines, and touting the exciting, state-of-the-art stuff Canon has been recycling since 2009, utterly unaware or deliberately ignoring newer technological advances that "other" companies have sunk hundreds of millions of Yen into developing.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 26, 2016)

Derrel said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which reminds me.  I'm hoping you know the answer. When was the last time Nikon was #1 in ( I guess sales).  I keep hearing / reading that the two companies go back and forth.  I've been looking for a chart or something that shows what year Nikon was last numero uno.  Canon must be saving major bucks if they have not sunk the hundreds of millions.....and remain #1.  Freakin good business until it all falls apart.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2016)

I think Nikon lost the #1 sales in unit volume probably around 1992, but I'm not a real sales follower, so I could easily be wrong on that end date. Nippon Kogaku (Nikon) was #1 in 35mm "system camera" sales for a long time, from 1959 to at least the mid-1980's, but then again, there really were only two true "system" 35mm SLRS. Yes, as the market leader, Canon does not need to work harder...they have let their sensor manufacturing fall into horrible decline, and they keep churning out cameras with substandard sensor performance since 2007 in the pro market, and since 2009 in the consumer and prosumer segments. Since they are the leader in sales, and since consumer and mid-level cameras make up the huuuuuuuge preponderance of unit sales, they really do not have any incentive to make better sensors. Same thing as McDonald's...high volume, low prices, constant advertising in print and TV media, keeps the "machine" rolling along as the top dog in the low-end food market.

Sales volume numbers/rankings tend to favor lower-cost, cheaper-to-make products. I guess since Hyundai sells more cars than BMW or Mercedes, it logically follows that Hyundai is the better automobile, and has better tech and better performance. Right? Walmart is America's #1 retailer, and is filled with great stuff! Fine furnishings, amazing clothes, top-shelf electronics. Right? The best sh*+ is at Walmart!

Canon's high-megapixel, HIGH-noise 50MP sensor is a joke compared against the new 42-MP Sony sensor. Canon is just terribly behind, but they are McDonald's, and that McDouble at $1.39 is one hell of a lunch item.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 26, 2016)

Derrel said:


> I think Nikon lost the #1 sales in unit volume probably around 1992, but I'm not a real sales follower, so I could easily be wrong on that end date. Nippon Kogaku (Nikon) was #1 in 35mm "system camera" sales for a long time, from 1959 to at least the mid-1980's, but then again, there really were only two true "system" 35mm SLRS. Yes, as the market leader, Canon does not need to work harder...they have let their sensor manufacturing fall into horrible decline, and they keep churning out cameras with substandard sensor performance since 2007 in the pro market, and since 2009 in the consumer and prosumer segments. Since they are the leader in sales, and since consumer and mid-level cameras make up the huuuuuuuge preponderance of unit sales, they really do not have any incentive to make better sensors. Same thing as McDonald's...high volume, low prices, constant advertising in print and TV media, keeps the "machine" rolling along as the top dog in the low-end food market.
> 
> Sales volume numbers/rankings tend to favor lower-cost, cheaper-to-make products. I guess since Hyundai sells more cars than BMW or Mercedes, it logically follows that Hyundai is the better automobile, and has better tech and better performance. Right? Walmart is America's #1 retailer, and is filled with great stuff! Fine furnishings, amazing clothes, top-shelf electronics. Right? The best sh*+ is at Walmart!
> 
> Canon's high-megapixel, HIGH-noise 50MP sensor is a joke compared against the new 42-MP Sony sensor. Canon is just terribly behind, but they are McDonald's, and that McDouble at $1.39 is one hell of a lunch item.



Thank you and good info.  It's a bit intriguing.  I know not everyone digs that deep into research, but with the internet and soooo much information out there (even some false), I just keep wondering how in the hellsinki they stay afloat (in the repeated use of old sensor stuff).  What I think about most is all those people that don't really care (picture takers vs. photographers), and all of us (where I fit in) that see great or good or satisfactory images from those same cameras with old sensors, and then all the people I see out birdographing with maybe 8 or 9 out of 10 using Canons.  It certainly helps when many can afford and have L lenses, and not many have T-whatevers.  Most with 7D something or better.

In some way I am hoping to see a decent amount switching over to Nikon, so I can maybe take advantage and get a used lens (500 f4 II) (300 2.8 II) that I am convinced I need.  It's killing me to shoot at F8 with the Tamron.  So much that I have not used it in a while.  Maybe the rumored Canon 200-600 non L lens is in my future - as long as I don't have to stay stuck on F'n 8.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 26, 2016)

Great post JacaRanda.   I have some of the same experiences and wishes!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2016)

JacaRanda said:
			
		

> In some way I am hoping to see a decent amount switching over to Nikon, so I can maybe take advantage and get a used lens (500 f4 II) (300 2.8 II) that I am convinced I need.  It's killing me to shoot at F8 with the Tamron.  So much that I have not used it in a while.  Maybe the rumored Canon 200-600 non L lens is in my future - as long as I don't have to stay stuck on F'n 8.



Hey--buy my 300/2.8 AF-S MArk II, the Light WEIGHT model with the magnesium internals on e-Bay...auction ends in ONE hour! It's up to $2125, and it's CLEAN! Nikon 300mm f/2.8 AF-S II lens

I personally think that Canon's marketing and advertising is what keeps it #1....GREAT TV ads, GREAT print ads, white lenses that stand out at games....Nikon's advertising and marketing SUCKS, and has for yeaaaaaars! Ashton Kutscher? C'mon! Nikon has not got a clue as to how to market or to advertise. Wayyyyyyy too traditionally Japanese in terms of thought processes.

Canon was the FIRST Japanese camera maker to advertise on American prime-time TV....remember the tennis series for the AE-1??? "So advanced, it's simple!" THey kept the tennis professional meme alive for over a decade--from the AE-1 to the AE-1 Program to the film-eraRebels!

What a fantastic tag line! *The AE-1 became the world's #1 selling 35mm slr by way of good TV advertising.* Nikon? Their leadership felt that the enthusiast magazines were the way to advertise, and they had the pro-market lead "sewn up"...

Complacency! Look what happened!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 26, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Thank you and good info.  It's a bit intriguing.  I know not everyone digs that deep into research, but with the internet and soooo much information out there (even some false), I just keep wondering how in the hellsinki they stay afloat (in the repeated use of old sensor stuff).  What I think about most is all those people that don't really care (picture takers vs. photographers), and all of us (where I fit in) that see great or good or satisfactory images from those same cameras with old sensors, and then all the people I see out birdographing with maybe 8 or 9 out of 10 using Canons.  It certainly helps when many can afford and have L lenses, and not many have T-whatevers.  Most with 7D something or better.
> 
> In some way I am hoping to see a decent amount switching over to Nikon, so I can maybe take advantage and get a used lens (500 f4 II) (300 2.8 II) that I am convinced I need.  It's killing me to shoot at F8 with the Tamron.  So much that I have not used it in a while.  Maybe the rumored Canon 200-600 non L lens is in my future - as long as I don't have to stay stuck on F'n 8.



I think for a lot of folks there first camera purchase is influenced a lot on what other people they know use.  Once you get a halfway decent collection of lenses together switching systems becomes something of an expensive proposition especially if you bought new, so as a result I don't see people switching systems all that often.  Also I think most people once they get used to a certain system they tend to stick with it.

Also I can't imagine a lot of people take pictures in bad lighting conditions with no flash.  For me that's the shooting scenario I find myself in most often, but my guess is most people don't really find themselves in that particular situation nearly as much as I do - and as a result the differences in capabilities really don't make that much difference to most people.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 26, 2016)

Yup, there has to be some of every scenario.  If I was buying a camera for just me, even 4 years ago, I would have purchased Nikon.  However, I may have regretted it to a certain degree because the overwhelming majority of people I run into shooting wildlife are using Canon. I had no idea that was what I would end up enjoying most.  Many times I have shared info, how to's etc. so it helps a bit to know the system also.

Anyway, was truly interested in some of the background; not for debate, but general info.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 27, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Yup, there has to be some of every scenario.  If I was buying a camera for just me, even 4 years ago, I would have purchased Nikon.  However, I may have regretted it to a certain degree because the overwhelming majority of people I run into shooting wildlife are using Canon. I had no idea that was what I would end up enjoying most.  Many times I have shared info, how to's etc. so it helps a bit to know the system also.
> 
> Anyway, was truly interested in some of the background; not for debate, but general info.


Honestly man today when you have amazing cameras like the 7D II and D500 its a good time to be a bird photographer, such amazing tools for such fun task, only thing you need is money to be able to afford such expensive hobby 
With the T6i/s 80D and D7200/D500 the differences between Canon and Nikon is too small, its more about brand loyalty.
Me I like Nikon because it starts with the letter "N", I mean "C" is so yesterdays letter isnt it ? LOL


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 27, 2016)

goodguy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, there has to be some of every scenario.  If I was buying a camera for just me, even 4 years ago, I would have purchased Nikon.  However, I may have regretted it to a certain degree because the overwhelming majority of people I run into shooting wildlife are using Canon. I had no idea that was what I would end up enjoying most.  Many times I have shared info, how to's etc. so it helps a bit to know the system also.
> ...



Yuppers,  I would love to have a better sensor in anything I own.  Somewhere long ago, I mentioned how neat it would be if we had a little camera porn with CaNikon.  Or.....a Burger King type ordering of 'Have It Your Way'.   ' I'll have a Sony sensor, with D4 legs, and the cute little 80D touchy screen, with 1Dmii bust, in I-phone 6 size please.  ON SALE.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 27, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


Oh yeah, if you find one of those let me know.....please


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 27, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I think Nikon lost the #1 sales in unit volume probably around 1992, but I'm not a real sales follower, so I could easily be wrong on that end date. Nippon Kogaku (Nikon) was #1 in 35mm "system camera" sales for a long time, from 1959 to at least the mid-1980's, but then again, there really were only two true "system" 35mm SLRS. Yes, as the market leader, Canon does not need to work harder...they have let their sensor manufacturing fall into horrible decline, and they keep churning out cameras with substandard sensor performance since 2007 in the pro market, and since 2009 in the consumer and prosumer segments. Since they are the leader in sales, and since consumer and mid-level cameras make up the huuuuuuuge preponderance of unit sales, they really do not have any incentive to make better sensors. Same thing as McDonald's...high volume, low prices, constant advertising in print and TV media, keeps the "machine" rolling along as the top dog in the low-end food market.
> ...



If the Canon 200-600 does come out, more than likely F/8 will be the sweet spot. I am thinking it may have something to do with lens construction-size-weight. I may be wrong but it seems anything in this range seems to be that way. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 27, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Well if that is the case, they are wasting their time for me since I already have that F8 dilemna.  Time will tell.  However, it would be nice to have it still be Canon vs. Tamron for compatibility reasons.  If their price is $500 or more than the competitors, it better offer something more.  F5.6 and acceptably sharp would be a nice balance for me.   Only time will tell.


----------



## CameraPenguin (Apr 28, 2016)

goodguy said:


> As always I will be the party pooper and remind that the Canon T5 has a very old sensor on it and I dont know what camera you currently have but I wouldn't call buying a camera with a 7 years old sensor on it an upgrade.
> Canon has been using the same old sensor all the way from the T2i, T3i, T4i, T5i, T5 and now T6.
> Its an 18MP sensor which was  good back in the days but today leaves a lot to be desired especially in low light performance and dynamic range.
> I am not saying its not capable of making good pictures, of course it is but it was left way behind its competitors.
> ...


I have a regular point and shoot camera, I just started photography so I needed something relatively inexpensive. As I get better I will begin to invest more money into a nicer camera. Until then I had to get this one  Thank you for you input though! Once I have more money to spend I will look into the T6i


----------



## goodguy (Apr 28, 2016)

CameraPenguin said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > As always I will be the party pooper and remind that the Canon T5 has a very old sensor on it and I dont know what camera you currently have but I wouldn't call buying a camera with a 7 years old sensor on it an upgrade.
> ...


Than why not consider the Nikon D3300 which is better in everyway comparing to the T5 and cost about same ?

Nikon D3300 vs Canon T5


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 28, 2016)

He may wish to use Canon optics?


----------



## breewolfphotography (Apr 28, 2016)

I just got the Canon EOS Rebel T5 and I have to disagree with the people saying it's not worth it. It is the camera lenses that matter the most. This camera takes beautiful photos. It is a introductory DSLR camera and it is WAY better then a regular digital handheld. It's a good camera to learn how to shoot photos. The Canon 70D, Canon 5D Mark III, etc are harder to use for new photographers because they have so many buttons on them. From what I have seen most new photographers begin shooting in Auto instead of Manual. That way they don't have to worry about shutter, aperture and iso as much. Personally I would recommend the Canon T5 to start and then I would upgrade to a Canon 70D when fesible.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 28, 2016)

breewolfphotography said:


> I just got the Canon EOS Rebel T5 and I have to disagree with the people saying it's not worth it. It is the camera lenses that matter the most. This camera takes beautiful photos. It is a introductory DSLR camera and it is WAY better then a regular digital handheld. It's a good camera to learn how to shoot photos. The Canon 70D, Canon 5D Mark III, etc are harder to use for new photographers because they have so many buttons on them. From what I have seen most new photographers begin shooting in Auto instead of Manual. That way they don't have to worry about shutter, aperture and iso as much. Personally I would recommend the Canon T5 to start and then I would upgrade to a Canon 70D when fesible.


Actually I disagree with some other the stuff you said.
Of course if you buy a camera with few buttons then it looks less intimidating but if you need to borrow yourself in menus to make changes or can do it with a press of one button then I think it makes the process of operating the camera a whole lot easier with more buttons, that my logic anyways.
Of course skills are the most important thing but if you want to buy a car lets say for argument sake Honda Civic and you get a brand new one but one is an older model which isn't as comfortable, has worst gas consumption, is less safe and the engine makes 45% less power while the other has better gas millage, is safer made with better and friendlier material wouldn't you choose this over the one that is obviously of older design even if both are of 2016 model ?

T5 is an ok camera but for the price you can get a Nikon D3300 which has a much newer and better sensor, you can get good pictures with both cameras but the D3300 is simply a better and more modern camera and cost the same.
If OP didn't still commit to a system this is the time to ask what he wants and its important to give all the options to consider before spending the money.


----------

